# Any Experience  With This One



## Bamban (Aug 23, 2016)

I picked this up a couple of weeks ago, any of you folks have any experience with this brand? 

It was fairly grungy, cleaned it just enough to expose the manufacturer's logo.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 23, 2016)

No experience, but it looks like a nice vice


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 23, 2016)

It looks a lot better than the one with two stamped steel struts on the side, with clamp screws.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 23, 2016)

Hope to find use for it someday.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 23, 2016)

I have the Yuasa brand version of the three way vise.  Universal was the first to come out with the vise.  Yours looks like a nicer version of the vise compared to my  Yuasa brand that I have.  I use mine once or twice a year.  Life saver when you need it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 23, 2016)

no experience here either, but a great find!
way to go Nez!


----------



## derf (Aug 24, 2016)

I have one just like it. I use it more on the bench for file fitting parts. Comes in handy on the surface grinder too.


----------

